# Yu-Gi-Oh Movie in 3D!!



## C175R (Jan 23, 2010)

Am i the only one who didn't know Yu-gi-oh was coming to a Movie in Japan??(actually it already did came out TODAY)
even tho I only watched and liked the first one, this one looks nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




web site if you wana check it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.yugioh10th.com/


----------



## zeromac (Jan 23, 2010)

I use to like the original yu-gi-oh but the new ones are gay

Is this like the 10th movie?

EDIT: are they like linking the characters of the 1st 2nd and 3rd yu-gi-oh's together in the movie cos that would be very cool for long time fans who would understand the references


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 23, 2010)

cool story bro.

I might pirate this


----------



## Raika (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of Yu-Gi-Oh... This is gonna be so freakin epic!!! Yugi+Jaden+Yusei dueling together in a movie=EPIC WIN.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 23, 2010)

Im definatly pirating this if its subbed in english


----------



## C175R (Jan 23, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> I use to like the original yu-gi-oh but the new ones are gay
> 
> Is this like the 10th movie?
> 
> EDIT: are they like linking the characters of the 1st 2nd and 3rd yu-gi-oh's together in the movie cos that would be very cool for long time fans who would understand the references


No. its the 10th years anniversary movie. and yes they are linking the characters for the whole series. don't know if its EVERYONE but the 3main dudes are gona be there for sure.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 23, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Aweomsegasim*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 23, 2010)

It's been known for quite a while now. I am not a fan of Yu-Gi-Oh since they aired Duel Monsters GX, but yes Yugi/Yami, Judai, and Yusei are to be in the movie to duel some guy named Paradox. Pretty much the gist of it:  



Spoiler



Paradox is a time travel Turbo-Duelist who is trying to kill Maximillion Pegasus so that the game of Duel Monsters never existed so Yusei travels back in time where he meets Judai Yuki and travels back further in time and meets Yugi/Yami. (Which makes no sense since Yugi/Yami exists in Judai's timeline.) From there they have a 3-on-1 duel against Paradox to save the game of Duel Monsters.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> It's been known for quite a while now. I am not a fan of Yu-Gi-Oh since they aired Duel Monsters GX, but yes Yugi/Yami, Judai, and Yusei are to be in the movie to duel some guy named Paradox. Pretty much the gist of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why don't it make sense that he travels further back in time to meet yami? isn't yugi at the beginning of the yugioh gx series already a legend? i remember the one episode in which the dueldeck of yami was shown in a showroom in the academy.

@zeromaniac,
i agree, the original series was the best, wonder why they didn't continue that timeline, 5d's isn't as bad as gx but the turbo bike fights are really gay


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll watch this when a Raw or DVD/Blu Ray is released whichever comes first.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 24, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> It's been known for quite a while now. I am not a fan of Yu-Gi-Oh since they aired Duel Monsters GX, but yes Yugi/Yami, Judai, and Yusei are to be in the movie to duel some guy named Paradox. Pretty much the gist of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retards... Yugi is in a timeline BEFORE Judai
The reason for this is because at the VERY first episode of GX when Judai is going to school he bumps into someone that looks VERY VERY similar to Yugi and even talks like him.. and he gives Judai a winged Kuribo, which was a epic reference to fans of the first series where Kuribo was iconic of sorts

EDIT: Oh and if this gets sub-titles then im downloading this!!!


----------



## pitman (Jan 24, 2010)

Watch the first 45 secs.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 24, 2010)

Wait I thought Yu-Gi-Oh was at least a couple years older than 10. I thought it was first released in '95.

Or maybe this is the anime anniversary?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2010)

Meh. I don't watch Yu-Gi-Oh anymore.

I guess I'll pirate it! Why don't they release 'anime' movies on Blu-Ray? I want to watch it in glorious HD.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm waiting for the abridged version.


----------

